

Justice Department memo reveals legal case for drone strikes on Americans - arunc
http://openchannel.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/04/16843014-exclusive-justice-department-memo-reveals-legal-case-for-drone-strikes-on-americans?lite

======
nextparadigms
I wonder which whistleblower is Obama going to prosecute this time. When the
government itself is the _criminal_ , then it makes perfect sense from their
point of view to "eliminate" the threat, in this case the people who don't
intend on becoming criminals.

